# Anytide's stake-out transom bracket.



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey guys, I got a hold of a prototype bracket from Anytide to punish for a while and see how it works. I'll be testing it all week during the fire games inshore tournament and I'm excited to give it a go. This was his first try and is made for lighter duty staking, but really the piece is solid and I think will handle anything I toss at it.

heres the bracket.


















installed


















I'll report more at the end of the week.


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Awsome im ordering the anchor pin holder for the gunnels tomorrow and will do a report on them as well. Looks like he does some fantastic work.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

I see no SS washers.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That looks nice man. Please do make a progress report!


----------



## wizard01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Anytide,now that looks awesome!!put me on the list for one,seriously ..pm me or 321-266-5271..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm sorry it took me so long to write back on this, it kind of slipped my mind due to my boat being wrecked and all.

I was able to get a few days use out of it before my boat was disabled. It worked pretty good. I was fishing in 3-5 feet of water with a stiff breeze and a moderate chop and it held me perfectly still. It was even able to take the abuse of my buddy buzzing me on plane at a distance of only 25 feet or so 
The product I have is just a very rough prototype so the ones Anytide will make going foward will be perfected. I ended up taking off the rubber tension strap because in the rougher water it began to squeek when the boat would rise up alot. Other then that it worked really well and Tide told me he is going to come up with a slightly more heavy duty version for guys with heavier skiffs. 

For the price I think it's a great product [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

That's a bad looking bracket.

And of course by bad.... I mean good.


----------

